# Matrix Opti.Smooth



## glamadelic (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone had the Matrix Opti.Smooth done? OR even heard of it? There's two types: cold smoothing (a type of relaxer for curls) and heat straightening (permanent straightener). Both treatments are supposed to get rid of the frizzies and make your hair more manageable, curly or straight.

Here's what their website says:

Quote:
Technology makes the difference.Whether itâ€™s cold-smoothing or heat-straightening, Opti.smoothâ€™s unique formulations protect your hair every step of the way. Your hair looks beautiful, feels natural, moves like silk. If youâ€™re crazy about your curls but want more control, and less frizz, ask your stylist for an Opti.smooth cold-smoothing service.

If youâ€™re dreaming of silky smooth hair thatâ€™s permanently straight, ask your stylist for an Opti.smooth heat-straightening service with a flat iron.

*




Professional Stylist Tip:*

Q: Will this service damage my hair?

A: Opti.smoothâ€™s patented ceramide technology and auto-stop action protect hair through every step. Conditioning agents leave it soft and smooth. Just maintain your hair at home with the Sleek.look Smoothing System, and youâ€™ll be amazed at the condition and shine.

I'm only asking because I'm going to have it done on the 17th. My hair stylist hasn't ever done it before, so I'm going to be her 'guinea pig.' That may not sound so good, but she's not charging anything for the treatment, so I figured what do I have to lose?


----------



## chic_chica (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had this done...it was the best thing ever. My hair was soooo smooth and straight after that. It was certainly frizz free. And it didnt look like u straightened your hair...it just looked really natural.

I need to do it again though...cuz i did it about 3 or 4 years ago. I just need to save up some money cuz its really expensive.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2007)

i get nervous about permanent straightings, since i had it done 2x (didnt pay for either cause they didnt work) and yeah didnt work on my hair. it was a little less curly but not much.

so i get nervous about that stuff.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 5, 2007)

They work very well, when a professional that knows what they are doing is doing it. I wouldnt let her experiment on your head. What if she messes up?


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 8, 2007)

What are you gettin done the straightening or the cold smoothing? Sorry if I sound stupid for asking lol just curious.

Sorry I cant tell you anything about it I dont know anything about it but I hope it works out all the best for you, I hope she does a good job I would be afraid to be her 'guinea pig' lol but good luck and I hope you show us how it turns out because Im defintly curious about this too!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 8, 2007)

Im planning on getting the cold-smoothing done, because I want to keep my curls.. I just want them to be more manageable!


----------



## ABCHair (Apr 13, 2012)

The product is really good and I would say awesome but if used by the right person. I got my first straightening done in India. And my hair looked great for almost 8 months. I needed a touch up for my new grown hair. So I went to a salon and the lady totally screwed up my hair. It looks stiff and when I run my hands through it I feel like i'm running my hands on a cleaning brush. I feel so embarrassed with this hair. Matrix should really care about the technicians coz because of technicians like this the product can get very bad reviews. I tried calling the support guys for this product and all they recommended was to go for hair deep conditioning. If I were to get that done why would I go for Opti Smooth?


----------

